# Kirin's Arts! | Gallery



## Kirindrake (Jun 27, 2015)

~Welcome~

This is the gallery-side of things. c: I'll be posting art and works of mine here. *This is NOT a shop; my shop is [over here]. If you want to get art from me, go over there to ask for some (ofc I have to be open, too, lol).* I hope you enjoy the art I post here! UwU <3 ////


~Navigation~
*F.A.Q.* | ART | WRITING | REQUESTS
*BOLD* = You are HERE


~F.A.Q.~
*Q. How long have you been drawing for?*
A. Basically all my life, I guess, like most people. For starting the cartoon/anime style, I'm unsure, as I've found pieces of art dated back in 2010 and yet I'm still not sure when I started, but even so, drawing has been a part of my life even in the stick-figure days. I loved drawing birthday and "get well soon cards" (if you could even call it that, lol) for my family, and though they were kinda dorky sometimes I still loved doing it. 

*Q. What made you keep going?*
A. To be honest, I think it was my pride at one point. I thought my art was _sooo good_ (which I have a hard time understanding how I thought it was good nowadays, lol), and to my sadness I actually ended up putting my brother and one of my friends down in a way. I regret it a lot, and I wish I had never done it, and I'm truly sorry that I was such a brat before, so knowing I can't fix the past and change what I did, I now instead encourage others (young and old) to keep going. (...Sorry if that got too poetic. //OTL)

*Q. What tool(s) do you use?*
A. Pencil and paper, Wacom Bamboo Tablet (Model CTH-460. It's not the newest thing in the book, but it works like a champ! ), and Paint tool SAI. :3 Occasionally for other things I _can_ use Photoshop, though I don't really use it for drawing itself.

*Q. Do you have any advice?*
A. Remember to save periodically, you never know what could go wrong nor _when_. Don't be scared to experiment. Practice, practice, practice (uh-oh! I've said the most annoying word to hear THREE TIMES! ...wut yu gnna do bout it? >;3). There is no "better than you" in the art world since everyone's style is different; only you can be better than your old or current self. Also, no matter WHAT people say.... it's not perverted to draw... "undressed" bodies when you're practicing anatomy or in the process of a drawing. I do it _sooo_ much now it doesn't even phase me when I'm in the process of a piece. (I hope that advice isn't too cluttered! DX)

*Q. Favorite artist?*
A. No. Just... no. You got it all wrong. One does not SIMPLY decide on ONE favorite artist. Heck, I have so many that my Firefox Bookmarks is flooded with pages. QUQ;


You can aid me in adding to this list by asking questions on this thread, via PM, or via VM! ^0^ ~<3 I don't bite without a reason!​


----------



## Kirindrake (Jun 27, 2015)

~Navigation~
F.A.Q. | *ART* | WRITING | REQUESTS


~Art~
So here is where I post my random art and stuff. I hope you like what you see!



Spoiler: Random Art








_In honor of my first Shiny_





_Entry I did for Kain's Contest_





_Cover for MayorEvvie_





Spoiler: New Chibis








_Experiment Performed on pengutango's Character_





_Experiment Performed on Kailah's Character_





_Experiment Performed on Zelm, my Character_





_Experiment Performed on peoyne's Character_





_Experiment Performed on Mikimi, my Character_



I'll probly add to this post when I get more. UwU


~Most Recent~
- none yet -
​


----------



## Kirindrake (Jun 28, 2015)

~Navigation~
F.A.Q. | ART | *WRITING* | REQUESTS


~Writing~
This is where I'll post my writing and the like. I started writing about three years ago now. The stuff I did long ago is really crappy and embarrassing, though, so I'll only be posting works I find decent and safe for the human eye and brain.

I _have_ done fan-made stories before, though I never completed them and they weren't very good, but I have done many original works. I'll only be sharing one though, since the others are... well... old and crappy and embarrassing, kinda, ahahahaaaasfdfgfafdsa QUQ;

ANYWHO! Currently, I am working on a story called *[Ink Blade]*. I started writing last year, but only started posting as of today, the 27th, where I'm editing my novel-long chapters into smaller pieces and more preferred paths. I haven't finished it, though, so once I finish breaking down my pieces and posting what I have, it might take longer to throw out chapters, though I hope to have them about the same length as what I have going right now.

I would be honored if you'd give my story a read! //// <3 It's the first time I've really worked really seriously on a story on my own (when I started writing they were collabs with a friend; things we did together), and I hope to complete it successfully!

If I make them, I might post poems here, but that's it for now regarding writing.
​


----------



## Kirindrake (Jun 28, 2015)

~Navigation~
F.A.Q. | ART | WRITING | *REQUESTS*


~Requests~
Like a lot of people on this forum, I am looking for art of my characters! I'm not sure if I can pay well with TBT at this time as I'm occupied in other places, but we'll see. Freebies are appreciated ofc, and ASK ME about art trades if you want to do one with me! (I loooove art trades :3) But please understand that I might be slightly picky about art styles as well ahahaaa ;v; Either way though, I don't bite! <3

*[Here are my characters!]*

On each of their pages I have their info, and I also include art I have received as well. I would be honored if you drew one of my babies! x'3 *At the moment, I'm really in need of more art of Zelm and maybe some of Muenster, but I'd be very happy with you doing any of them! <3*

Thank you if you consider my darlings! //// <3
​


----------



## Kirindrake (Jun 28, 2015)

Reserving this one c:


----------



## Kirindrake (Jun 28, 2015)

One more reserve just to be safe <3


----------



## Kirindrake (Jun 28, 2015)

Alright! Open for posting now! C:


----------



## SharJoY (Jun 28, 2015)

I am a stalker....umm, I mean follower. ;-)


----------



## Kirindrake (Jun 28, 2015)

Bump c:


----------



## cherriielle (Jun 28, 2015)

Lovely gallery, Kirin! Can't wait to see what else you add!


----------



## Kirindrake (Jun 28, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Kirindrake (Jun 28, 2015)

Bump UwU


----------



## Money Hunter (Jun 29, 2015)

Do you accept critique?
I won't be harsh i swear


----------



## himeki (Jun 29, 2015)

Your work is lovely...
tee hee, you know have a stalker


----------



## SharJoY (Jun 29, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Your work is lovely...
> tee hee, you know have a stalker



she has two stalkers.


----------



## Kirindrake (Jun 29, 2015)

Money Hunter said:


> Do you accept critique?
> I won't be harsh i swear



Yes, but I'm be mindful that I'm tender to harshness? ;u; but I think you're good since you already said you're not gnna be harsh. UwU


----------



## Money Hunter (Jun 29, 2015)

So I saw this picture:






In profile view, the eyes are usually somewhat squashed and not the full thing, as you can see here:






Just something I noticed your art is fabulous anyways~


----------



## Kirindrake (Jun 29, 2015)

Money Hunter said:


> So I saw this picture:
> 
> -snip-
> 
> ...



Yeah, I've had trouble with profile eyes so I just kinda do them best I can ahaha  Thanks though //// <3


----------



## Kirindrake (Jun 29, 2015)

Bump C:


----------



## Kirindrake (Jun 29, 2015)

Random doodle:
Zelm and Leihi are my characters.



Spoiler: Zelm isn't interested tho


----------



## You got mail! (Jun 29, 2015)

They look so nice ;v;
*stalk* >:


----------



## Kirindrake (Jun 30, 2015)

Last bump before bed C:


----------



## Money Hunter (Jun 30, 2015)

Kirindrake said:


> Yeah, I've had trouble with profile eyes so I just kinda do them best I can ahaha  Thanks though //// <3



aah I see, nvm then


----------



## Kirindrake (Jun 30, 2015)

Bump C:


----------



## Kirindrake (Jun 30, 2015)

Would anyone want to watch me stream that's around right now? Just curious~


----------



## Finnian (Jun 30, 2015)

Me.


----------



## Kirindrake (Jun 30, 2015)

Finnian said:


> Me.



If you're still around I'm streaming now C:
https://join.me/767-984-764


----------



## Keitara (Jun 30, 2015)

Kirindrake said:


> Random doodle:
> Zelm and Leihi are my characters.
> 
> 
> ...



I'm embarassed about myself... "what is a chancuuu?" ... took me like 2 minutes of staring to finally understand what you meant xD


----------



## Kirindrake (Jun 30, 2015)

Keitara said:


> I'm embarassed about myself... "what is a chancuuu?" ... took me like 2 minutes of staring to finally understand what you meant xD



LOL no need to feel baddd UwU Ahahaaaa


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 30, 2015)

Just popping in to see your lovely designs! Looking good!


----------



## Kirindrake (Jun 30, 2015)

Done streaming. No one came. *cries in the corner* //OTL


----------



## pillow bunny (Jun 30, 2015)

;_; If you start another stream I'll come!


----------



## Kirindrake (Jun 30, 2015)

pillow bunny said:


> ;_; If you start another stream I'll come!



Naw, it's too late at night, sorry. ;v; Maybe tmorro.


----------



## Finnian (Jun 30, 2015)

I TRIED but my fiance said I had to get back to work!!!!


----------



## Money Hunter (Jul 1, 2015)

i totally would have come but i missed it *cries*


----------



## Finnian (Jul 1, 2015)

I'd love you see you stream, if you have time today!


----------



## Kirindrake (Jul 1, 2015)

Finnian said:


> I'd love you see you stream, if you have time today!



Are you around now or when are you around? C:


----------



## Finnian (Jul 1, 2015)

I'm on now!


----------



## Kirindrake (Jul 1, 2015)

If you're here I'm streaming a bit C:

https://join.me/150-328-670


----------



## Kirindrake (Jul 1, 2015)

Forgot to announce but I finished streaming a few minutes back. Thanks to those who came and/or dropped by! C:


----------



## Kirindrake (Jul 1, 2015)

bumpppp


----------



## Keitara (Jul 1, 2015)

I totally forgot to tell youu!
I really love the cover you did for Evvie! The pose and the eyes and the dress look so harmonical, idk XD 
And about your novel, I'll check it out tomorrow ; v ; I'm drawing atm. Feel free to remind me tomorrow, I'm the type who forgets this easily ^^''


----------



## Kirindrake (Jul 1, 2015)

Keitara said:


> I totally forgot to tell youu!
> I really love the cover you did for Evvie! The pose and the eyes and the dress look so harmonical, idk XD
> And about your novel, I'll check it out tomorrow ; v ; I'm drawing atm. Feel free to remind me tomorrow, I'm the type who forgets this easily ^^''



Thank youuu! c: I'm glad you like it and im glad it actually came out well i usually suck at straight-on poses nowadays especially straight-on poses sitting in a chair orz!  

Thank you C: Sure thing, and no worries! <3


----------



## Kirindrake (Jul 2, 2015)

bump! ;3


----------



## Kirindrake (Jul 2, 2015)

I SHALL NOW SHARE WITH YOU PEOPLE THE IMPORTANT THINGS IN LIFE...



Spoiler: Spoiler alert: Your life will be so much easier with this one secret...


----------



## zeoli (Jul 2, 2015)

ALL HAIL THE TRUE SAVIOR


----------



## himeki (Jul 3, 2015)

WE HAVE RECEIVED ENLIGHTENMENT!!!


----------



## Kirindrake (Jul 3, 2015)

Bump!


----------



## Kirindrake (Jul 4, 2015)

I decided to try a pixel thing. Any likes? C: Opinions? Thoughts? I've never done a pixel like this before, ahahaaa ;v; ////


----------



## Kirindrake (Jul 4, 2015)

Bump! No one? D:


----------



## himeki (Jul 4, 2015)

KIRIN I LOVE YOUR PIXELS PLES DO ROSABELLE I WOULD BE STALKING YOU FOREVER AAAAH


----------



## Kirindrake (Jul 4, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> KIRIN I LOVE YOUR PIXELS PLES DO ROSABELLE I WOULD BE STALKING YOU FOREVER AAAAH





Spoiler: Whoops what's this?


----------



## Kirindrake (Jul 6, 2015)

Bump! C:


----------



## ReXyx3 (Jul 7, 2015)

Ughhh, I can't get over how adorable your art is... ♡
I love how you did your OC Mikimi; She's sooo cuteee! (〃▽〃)


----------



## Kirindrake (Jul 7, 2015)

ReXyx3 said:


> Ughhh, I can't get over how adorable your art is... ♡
> I love how you did your OC Mikimi; She's sooo cuteee! (〃▽〃)



Thank youuu ////// <3 I'm glad you like C: Considering doing comms again soon because I need TBT but we'll see c;


----------



## Keitara (Jul 7, 2015)

Kirindrake said:


> I decided to try a pixel thing. Any likes? C: Opinions? Thoughts? I've never done a pixel like this before, ahahaaa ;v; ////



wahhh it looks so cool! I find pixeling in this size so difficult ;-;
The shadow on his brown coat especially caught my eye! Looks so neat and smooth ; ~;


----------



## ardrey (Jul 7, 2015)

usdhfjasdhfj uggggg kirrinnnn //pets your face

[size=-3]i neeeed one of thoseeee ಥωಥ[/size]


----------



## Kirindrake (Jul 7, 2015)

Keitara said:


> wahhh it looks so cool! I find pixeling in this size so difficult ;-;
> The shadow on his brown coat especially caught my eye! Looks so neat and smooth ; ~;



Ahhh thanks so much xD It's really funny yet sad of how simple it was to get the shape of his body when I started; I was really surprised XD But the shading ahhh that was painful QUQ Oh well. Feels much more worth it to hear someone likes it ahaaaa //// <3



ardrey said:


> usdhfjasdhfj uggggg kirrinnnn //pets your face
> 
> [size=-3]i neeeed one of thoseeee ಥωಥ[/size]



Huhuhuuu I might add this to my comms c; BUT IDK A PRICE ADGFSADFAFSGAS


----------



## Keitara (Jul 7, 2015)

Kirindrake said:


> Ahhh thanks so much xD It's really funny yet sad of how simple it was to get the shape of his body when I started; I was really surprised XD But the shading ahhh that was painful QUQ Oh well. Feels much more worth it to hear someone likes it ahaaaa //// <3
> 
> 
> 
> Huhuhuuu I might add this to my comms c; BUT IDK A PRICE ADGFSADFAFSGAS



you too skilled //bows down
pixelling is not my thing. . line art is much easier for me
your shading looks really good to me!! Maybe just adding a bit more shading in the face & hair? Then I'd say it's PERFECT♥
It's definitely worth all the pain!! //heals you


----------



## himeki (Jul 7, 2015)

kirin ;w;
that rosabelle
much beauty
such pixels
wow

How do you pixel at that size though???

---very post merge---

You should stream next time so i can stalk you and learn from your techniques >:>


----------



## SharJoY (Jul 7, 2015)

Kirindrake said:


> I decided to try a pixel thing. Any likes? C: Opinions? Thoughts? I've never done a pixel like this before, ahahaaa ;v; ////



Adorable!


----------



## Kirindrake (Jul 7, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> kirin ;w;
> that rosabelle
> much beauty
> such pixels
> ...



Shore! If you're around later today and I'm not busy poke me about it and I can stream C: probly will sometime anyways since I want to LOL

---
Also... I'm not exactly sure XD I guess you can take a look to find out


----------



## Keitara (Jul 7, 2015)

Kirindrake said:


> Shore! If you're around later today and I'm not busy poke me about it and I can stream C: probly will sometime anyways since I want to LOL
> 
> ---
> Also... I'm not exactly sure XD I guess you can take a look to find out



me too pls
need to learn
from senpai
; v ;


----------



## Kirindrake (Jul 7, 2015)

Keitara said:


> me too pls
> need to learn
> from senpai
> ; v ;



Yessss I hope you're around when I can stream QUQ


----------



## Kirindrake (Jul 7, 2015)

Bumpppp <3


----------



## cherriielle (Jul 8, 2015)

*cough* if I draw you Zelm or Mikimi will you draw me one of those glorious pixels? *cough*
(No pressure though, seriously)


----------



## Money Hunter (Jul 8, 2015)

those pixels are so hot


----------



## Kirindrake (Jul 8, 2015)

xCherryskyx said:


> *cough* if I draw you Zelm or Mikimi will you draw me one of those glorious pixels? *cough*
> (No pressure though, seriously)


OH NOOOOOOOOOO
SHE KNOWS
THE PASSWORD >.>
I-I MEAN yeah, shore C: Got a list of styles you're offering? And ofc you want a pixel, so what character? ;3



Money Hunter said:


> those pixels are so hot



LOL ahahaaa thanksss ////// <3


----------



## cherriielle (Jul 8, 2015)

Kirindrake said:


> OH NOOOOOOOOOO
> SHE KNOWS
> THE PASSWORD >.>
> I-I MEAN yeah, shore C: Got a list of styles you're offering? And ofc you want a pixel, so what character? ;3



Yesssss! 
So I have my new minimalist type style thing: [x][x][x]
And then just my (somewhat) old style: [x][x]
I'd prefer more practice with my new style buuuut it dosen't really matter.

As for the pixel, I guess I'll get my mayor:[x]
Make sure the dress is extra poofy! >

Let me know if there is any problems!
Also is it bad where doing _another_ art trade...


----------



## Kirindrake (Jul 8, 2015)

xCherryskyx said:


> Yesssss!
> So I have my new minimalist type style thing: [x][x][x]
> And then just my (somewhat) old style: [x][x]
> I'd prefer more practice with my new style buuuut it dosen't really matter.
> ...


Psh nawww 

Hmm I think I want the minimalist style. C: Could you do my [Zelm]? x3 And no problem! I'll try to get to my half today :333


----------



## cherriielle (Jul 8, 2015)

Kirindrake said:


> Psh nawww
> 
> Hmm I think I want the minimalist style. C: Could you do my [Zelm]? x3 And no problem! I'll try to get to my half today :333



Great! I'll start mine soon!


----------



## Kirindrake (Jul 11, 2015)

Bumpashooo c:


----------



## Kirindrake (Jul 12, 2015)

ALRIGHT GUYS, I need some help c: Or at least some ideas!
So I'm working on this girly OCish character right now. I FINALLY got down to colouring and stuff. idk if I'll shade her, but let me get to the point here...

*She needs a name!* And I have NO clue of what to name her. I was thinking Miriya (Mee-ree-yuh) or some name with the first letter an "L," (really kinda want a name with an L but idk), But if you can think of a good name for her with any letter feel free to suggest it! Also, I kinda want a unique (?) or made-up name, (or a name based off of an existing name), but I'm open to any good suggestions for existing names.

*Also, any likes on her design?* Thoughts? I was trying to go for a cute one, and I merged some ideas and came up with what I have currently. I may do a tweak later, but this is what I got _right now_, so... yeah.



Spoiler: The character in question










And, just in case it'll kill you if you don't have an idea of her personality to think of a name with, let me go ahead and save you the agony. I was thinking a reserved bookworm that's quiet but can be sisterly. Not sure if it'll stay that way, but that's what I had in mind. UwU

So, any help? Thoughts? Likes? Opinions? I didn't really think I'd need a whole new thread for this, but if I get next-to-no results from posting this I'll make one. >u>;

Thank you in advance UwU (Please don't feel bad also if I don't choose your suggestion, I just want some ideas is all QUQ)


----------



## himeki (Jul 12, 2015)

AAAAH YOU MADE A CUTE ONE!!!!!! How about Lillia?


----------



## ardrey (Jul 12, 2015)

I'm thinking Lilith!


----------



## Kirindrake (Jul 12, 2015)

Still looking for more people in case! c:


MayorEvvie said:


> AAAAH YOU MADE A CUTE ONE!!!!!! How about Lillia?


Ahaaa ///// thank you x3 I'll keep that one in mind c; (I was actually thinking a name similar LOL but I wasn't sure)



ardrey said:


> I'm thinking Lilith!


I'll keep that one in mind, too, I like that one


----------



## Money Hunter (Jul 12, 2015)

She's really, really cute but I amn't really the creative type  Good luck!


----------



## Kirindrake (Jul 12, 2015)

Money Hunter said:


> She's really, really cute but I amn't really the creative type  Good luck!


Awww. well thanks anyways c:


----------



## Kirindrake (Jul 12, 2015)

Bump! Anyone else? Q^Q


----------



## Kirindrake (Jul 12, 2015)

Bump again ;_;


----------



## Keitara (Jul 13, 2015)

I just made some french word up: Livi?re
or Livi?ra
or idk if it really exists, I think it fits because "livre" means book (french) and since she's a bookworm. . .
btw nice design! I really like her dress


----------



## Kirindrake (Jul 13, 2015)

Keitara said:


> I just made some french word up: Livi?re
> or Livi?ra
> or idk if it really exists, I think it fits because "livre" means book (french) and since she's a bookworm. . .
> btw nice design! I really like her dress



Aww Liviere is cute too c: Thanks, ahahaaa //// <3 I'm glad you like her x3 I'll keep that one in mind too :3


----------



## himeki (Jul 13, 2015)

I READ THAT AS LIVER AT FIRST


----------



## Benevoir (Jul 13, 2015)

I've always liked the different variations of Layla -- Laela, Leila (or Leilah?), Leia and so on. OK the last one is from a song and is pronounced a little differently but you get the gist of it!


----------



## Kirindrake (Jul 13, 2015)

honeyprince said:


> I've always liked the different variations of Layla -- Laela, Leila (or Leilah?), Leia and so on. OK the last one is from a song and is pronounced a little differently but you get the gist of it!



Ahaha x3 Thanks for the ideas, I'll keep them in mind c:


----------



## flutterstheunicorn (Jul 13, 2015)

HEY HEY WHY NOT L IN HONOUR OF DEATH NOTE XD

but seriously, maybe lacey (cuz those frills) or Liliana or Lavender or idkidk

here's a bunch tho <3
http://versioned.nameberry.com/search/girls_names/L


----------



## Kirindrake (Jul 13, 2015)

flutterstheunicorn said:


> HEY HEY WHY NOT L IN HONOUR OF DEATH NOTE XD
> 
> but seriously, maybe lacey (cuz those frills) or Liliana or Lavender or idkidk
> 
> ...



Ahahaaaa no XD lololol, but thanks for the ideas, I'll keep those in mind too c: And thanks for the link as well! <3


----------



## Kirindrake (Jul 14, 2015)

Bumpadoodledoo


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 14, 2015)

You can name her after me   lol just kidding!  Maybe Lydia, Laura, or Leah?


----------



## Kirindrake (Jul 14, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> You can name her after me   lol just kidding!  Maybe Lydia, Laura, or Leah?



LOL maybe ahahaa XDDD Thanks for the ideas, I'll keep those in mind as well


----------



## himeki (Jul 14, 2015)

your OCs are way to cute


----------



## hzl (Jul 14, 2015)

Kirindrake said:


> *She needs a name!* And I have NO clue of what to name her. I was thinking Miriya (Mee-ree-yuh) or some name with the first letter an "L," (really kinda want a name with an L but idk), But if you can think of a good name for her with any letter feel free to suggest it! Also, I kinda want a unique (?) or made-up name, (or a name based off of an existing name), but I'm open to any good suggestions for existing names.


Lauralai?


----------



## Domestic (Jul 14, 2015)

Would it be possible to request a chibi holding a sword and or shield?


----------



## himeki (Jul 14, 2015)

She has a shop


----------



## Kirindrake (Jul 14, 2015)

hzl said:


> Lauralai?


Thanks for the idea c: Will keep that one in mind as well UwU



Domestic said:


> Would it be possible to request a chibi holding a sword and or shield?


Yes, I have a shop right now c: [you can check it out over here] if you like!


----------



## Kirindrake (Jul 15, 2015)

Morning bump! c:


----------



## Kirindrake (Jul 18, 2015)

Bumppp c:


----------



## Kirindrake (Jul 20, 2015)

RPing with the fabulous Oily, so I scribbled up our OTP the two main chars c:


Spoiler: Just... enjoying a sunset... yeah! Nothing else, nope, nothing else...












I may never change the title LOL


----------



## Kirindrake (Jul 21, 2015)

Bumpoosh! //// <3


----------



## Kirindrake (Jul 21, 2015)

Bummppp c:


----------



## Kirindrake (Jul 22, 2015)

Say hello to the newest member of the OC family, Sydney! C: I was working on adopts when I decided she was too cute to let go! I hope to get her some art soon C:


Spoiler: And here is our cute little mouse...


----------



## pillow bunny (Jul 22, 2015)

Kirindrake said:


> Say hello to the newest member of the OC family, Sydney! C: I was working on adopts when I decided she was too cute to let go! I hope to get her some art soon C:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: And here is our cute little mouse...



AWW SHE'S SO CUTE <3


----------



## Kirindrake (Jul 22, 2015)

once again I make too adorable of adopts and end up keeping them- E-EHERM COUGH COUGH. UwU

So I drew some adorable twins today! UwU Wendy and Will Latte! Wendy is mine, Will belongs to the fabulously awesome Oily //// <3 They're cute little coffee coyotes //// <3



Spoiler: The Latte Twins


----------



## riummi (Jul 22, 2015)

omg theyre so fluffy //pats


----------

